# Ice Cream Sandwich confused



## kalestar (Nov 29, 2011)

So i'm confused about apps regarding ics. Do we get to use gingerbread apps and ics apps? Also, can we use honeycomb apps in ics. 
Also, is there currently a list of ics apps and a list of developing ics sandwich apps? Lol sorry for being a noob.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope, Think about this, can you play ps3 games on a ps1, I'm gonna say no, (Idk not a video game person any who...) its kinda like that, gingerbread apps should play friendly with ics and honeycomb, but ics apps wouldn't play nice with gingerbread, as far as i know, hope that helps


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

kalestar said:


> So i'm confused about apps regarding ics. Do we get to use gingerbread apps and ics apps? Also, can we use honeycomb apps in ics.
> Also, is there currently a list of ics apps and a list of developing ics sandwich apps? Lol sorry for being a noob.


ICS is compatible with both gingerbread and honeycomb apps in addition to stuff made specifically for ics.

Currently we're on Gingerbread with the touchpad, so we cant run Honeycomb apps. As for ICS apps, it depends on what the minimum SDK level is on it set by the developers.


----------



## stilgar27 (Oct 24, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Nope, Think about this, can you play ps3 games on a ps1, I'm gonna say no, (Idk not a video game person any who...) its kinda like that, gingerbread apps should play friendly with ics and honeycomb, but ics apps wouldn't play nice with gingerbread, as far as i know, hope that helps


A better analogy in my opinion is to compare android to the various windows operating systems. In this case Froyo/Gingerbread would be the dependable workhorse like Windows XP.

Honeycomb was something of a stop-gap solution with higher resource requirements which is basically what windows vista amounted to. Also like Vista, most users will simply skip over honeycomb.

Now icecream sandwich should improve the operating system for all users and receive a much larger percentage of android users, similar to the promise and success of Windows 7. You can see why people are getting excited.

Compatibility between these versions of android should be fairly good, but alot of this will fall to the individual developers. Some apps/developers will fail to maintain compatibility with all the OS versions. This happens in windows all the time.


----------



## kalestar (Nov 29, 2011)

Any honeycome apps that currently work with ice cream sandwich?


----------

